# ПОРНОФИЛЬМЫ russian punkrock band



## Tadaa

just discovered this band a few days ago cause a friend asked if i wanted to join him to their gig here in tallinn

best fucking band i came across in years. they played a two hour set. nonstop energy from the band and the crowd. 
for those whole like the rise against, pennywise kind of punkrock with influences of the post hardcore scene as they have a bunch of spoken word parts in their songs.. 

oh.. and their name translates as Pornofilm. 
so i ended up at the ticketagency in town asking : One ticket for Pornofilm please . haha


----------



## Anagor

Nice. Well, could not understand the lyrics, but the sound is cool.


----------



## Tadaa

i dont speak russian either haha.. but the first song is called Youth and Punkrock. its about uniting the kids against the military, goverment and about following your dreams as there is still hope in russia..

lot of social topics, anti goverment, anti russian nationalists, .. 
but all in a hopefull way (as my friends explained and throught google translate. 
the guys dont drink or smoke, are vegetarians, used the crowedfunding money for an album to donate to an organisation that helps poor people through the hard times of dealing with cancerö then the funded the album themself


----------



## Ezra Fyre

Russian has a lot of awesome sounding music - even not speaking a lick of it... 
... Not considered punk, but I "discovered" these guys back in metallica sues napster days...


_Link: https://youtu.be/OS-GNawg-48_​

I'll give your guys more listen too


----------



## Tadaa

fuck yeah.. my boss gave me time off to go see there show in St Petersburg beginning of november.. little holiday again.. been in Estonia for 5 months now without leaving.. 
woop woop


----------



## roughdraft

very tight group

to me there is nothing more relaxing than listening to a talented well orchestrated group of musicians...when the language is one I don't understand a lick of...you get to enjoy the human voice as an instrument, the option of distraction from the music itself by the lyrics' meaning is withheld...


----------

